# It Came Home Yesterday



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action hi everyone in outback land.well we brought her home yesterday after going through the coach with the dealer we found a couple of minor bummers







they have to order a new panel for the wall up against the bathroom and a whole new door and frame for the streetside compartment other than that everything else was good to go. the dealer told us the parts would take 2 to 6 weeks for delivery. bad thing is the dealer is forty miles away, round trip 80 miles= 1/4 tank of gas







all in all we are amped up to start using it. hopefully we will meet some of you on the road.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new rig. Sorry about the few discrepancies but don't let them git in the way of the fun.

Jared


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new setup.









Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome from another California 28BHSer


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome. Hope you can get the initial gremlins knocked out in a hurry.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, I have that unit. We went to the rv show yesterday, and the only things I liked better were longer (not an option







) and more expensive. You ar going to really like this floor plan, for a camper this length it is really user friendly. The second exterior door is one of my favorite things.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

shy Sorry, somehow I thoght you had a fifth. I am sure you are still going to love it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy! I made a few WARRANTY TRIPS myself...only double your distance. It all works out in the end. Have fun with it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy!

We love our 28 BH-S and can't for spring so we can go camping again.

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the new machine!!

Can you post a couple of pics for the 2005 year. Hopefully they only changed the colors, we sure love ours.

Welcome!!! action 

Happy camping,

Kevin


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Congrats on the new machine!!
> 
> Can you post a couple of pics for the 2005 year. Hopefully they only changed the colors, we sure love ours.
> 
> ...


 action hi hurricaneplumber, i will try to honor your request, we had some crummy weather this weekend, it was raining when we did pdi,and low and behold, we get home and i feel like crud







we ordered the rig in the desert rose patern,they show the patern in the 05 sidney 5er brochure. it sure is pretty.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Crummy weather you say???...... Woke up to another 3 plus inches of the white yuck.

I can't camp!!
I can't metal detect!!

What am I suppose to do??

Come on Spring sunny sunny

Kevin


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hurricane - you could build a fish tank stand.

Just a thought.

BBB


----------

